# Mit Python auf HTML zugreifen



## eXodus1989 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe ein Problem und weiß nicht wie ich das lösen kann:

Ich möchte mittels Python-Modul Pickle den Inhalt eines Objektes in eine Datei schreiben lassen, um später darauf wieder zugreifen zu können.
Das funktioniert auch ohne Probleme. Ich möchte allerdings den Inhalt des Objektes ändern können.

Und zwar soll von meiner erstellen Website der Inhalt eines div-Elements an Python übergeben werden und das dann in das Objekt gespeichert werden.

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie Python auf meine HTML-Seite zugreifen könnte oder wie ich den Inhalt des div-Elements an Python übergeben kann.
Falls jemand eine Möglichkeit mittels Javascript kennt, dann wäre ich daran auch interessiert.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung?


----------



## Ahab (21. Mai 2012)

Von Python habe ich leider keine Ahnung, bei Javascript könnte ich dir aber weiterhelfen.  

Mittels JQery lässt sich sowas relativ einfach umsetzen. Mit der Methode _.contents()_ zum Beispiel kannst du ganz einfach den Inhalt zwischen zwei Tags abgreifen. Dabei werden aber auch weitere Kinder mit abgegriffen, das solltest du beachten und gegebenenfalls filtern. Es gibt glaube ich auch eine Funktion die das nur auf einer Ebene abfängt, aber -  

Den Inhalt könntest du dann beispielsweise per JSON an deine Python-Anwendung schicken. 

Hier der Link zur Doku:
.contents() – jQuery API


----------



## eXodus1989 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo ,

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Habs zwar nun anders lösen können mithilfe des "cgi.FieldStorage()" Befehls, aber der Tipp mit JSON hat ein anderes meiner Probleme gelöst ^^


----------

